# Problem with Redhat linux 10



## hard_rock (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Guyz....................
I recently got installed Red hat Linux(Fedora core 1).......I am completely new to it........I want to connect to internet using my DFM-560ES (Dlink) external modem.I chose generic modem.........but after clicking the activate button it shows tht it could not activate tht device with error 2.........the help file didn't gave me much info abt this.......also I checked the ISP details I entered in it........But nothin wrong with tht.....
          Also I have win98se,win xp home.I installed RHL 10 and the bootloader was GRUB....But now when I reinstalled win98se the bootloader is changed back to DOS...........The first one b4 installing linux......thank god i have bootable disk with me..but how to bring back the Grub loader.......


phpBB Bug:

   I searched 4 "configure modem in linux"  n I got this
           		Could not obtain matched posts list

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1030 Got error 134 from table handler

SELECT m.post_id FROM phpbb_search_wordlist w, phpbb_search_wordmatch m WHERE w.word_text LIKE 'linux' AND m.word_id = w.word_id AND w.word_common <> 1 

Line : 303
File : /usr/local/php4/htdocs/thinkdigit/forum/search.php	
 Could not obtain matched posts list


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey I use the same modem and the same distro for my firewall + internet gateway and router without any problem. The point to remember in this case is alwase switch on the modem before starting your linux box. then there will be no problems try this if it does not work please let me know we will solve the issue.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 14, 2004)

To bring back the GRUB loader, just boot from the 1st Fedora CD and go on as if you are installing it for the first time. It will recognise that Fedora is already installed and give you an option to load GRUB only without disturbing the existing installations.

As regards modem, as pradeep_chauhan said, leave it on and Kudzu will recognise it and pop up a message.

After it has been recognised, you can use KPPP to dial out to your ISP. Check it out. Setting it up is fairly simple. Still if you have some problem. There are many guys around here willing to guide you


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 14, 2004)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Hey Guyz....................
> I recently got installed Red hat Linux(Fedora core 1).......I am completely new to it........I want to connect to internet using my DFM-560ES (Dlink) external modem.I chose generic modem.........but after clicking the activate button it shows tht it could not activate tht device with error 2.........the help file didn't gave me much info abt this.......also I checked the ISP details I entered in it........But nothin wrong with tht.....



the following steps require tour phone line to support _Tone Dialing_

firstly, launch _Terminal_ and type *setup*. from there select the _System Services_ option and ensure that the "kudzu" service is enabled. reboot if necessary.

you should know whether the modem is plugged into COM 1 port or COM 2 port.

next, in Gnome,
go to _System Settings --> Network_  and there select the "Hardware" tab. 
next click on *Edit* tab.

here, the modem device should either be */dev/ttyS0* _(for COM1) _ or */dev/ttyS1* _(for COM2) _
next make the "baud rate" = 115200
and the "Flow Control" should be *Hardware (CRTSCTS)*
next, enable "Touch Tone Dialing"

now, try to connect again and post the results.


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank u very much Guyzz.............thank u very much........
Really Internet in linux is very fast..this forum loads with a rocket speed.......
I  configured modem using kudzu..........
One problem solved........
But the another problem is GRUB loader.......I installed the first CD and made necessary adjustments to install GRUB.But at last it showed tht original boot loader configuration is retained..........n now no use of GRUB loader.....Wat might be the prob...nways  how can I introduce RHL10 in DOS bootloader.


> After it has been recognised, you can use KPPP to dial out to your ISP. Check it out. Setting it up is fairly simple.


 Another question......What is KPPP n how to use it.My modem now dialled but did not show any icon in the task bar tht is connected.
  I am completely new to linux..I installed it to learn it.
  Also is there any network probs in Linux...........such as viruses...I  know there are no viruses 4 it......but still any security threats in INTERNET.....if so wat is the remedy?
   nyway very very much thanks to u Pradeep,Tuxfan n Busyanuj.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 16, 2004)

well kppp is an agent that helps set up the dialup connection. there are various options that can be used for the same purpose if you are able to connect to the net just stick to what you are using i personaly like wvdial this is another utility to set up the connection. Ok now about your icon problem right click on the task bar the go to add go to applet select "modem lights" this will add a modem trafic and activity monitoring icon on your task bar that shows all internet activity. for security you can config iptables which is a strong firewall built into linux.


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 16, 2004)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> The point to remember in this case is alwase switch on the modem before starting your linux box.


Nope...you  can switch it ON  whenever you want... its a serial device you see....


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 16, 2004)

just try it the configration is removed at startup


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 16, 2004)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> I am completely new to linux..I installed it to learn it.
> Also is there any network probs in Linux...........such as viruses...I  know there are no viruses 4 it......but still any security threats in INTERNET.....if so wat is the remedy?
> nyway very very much thanks to u Pradeep,Tuxfan n Busyanuj.


you're welcome.

as for securing your computer, simply go to System Settings >> Security Level and enable the Firewall.

next, check the options for *HTTP* and *SMTP* (you can also check SSH etc. if you use them)
next, in the trusted devices, check *ppp0*.


## you can also install the Clam AntiVirus, launch Terminal and type *yum install clamav* to install it.
when you want to scan your computer, simply type *clamscan* to scan your computer for viruses.



_## : I learnt it from_ *fedoraforum.org/


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Pradeep,wat u said was right yaar......the second time when I started up with modem off.....it showed me an option to remove  modem config. or keep it.......so does it shows everytime while starting up.........????Thanx 4 ur info yaar..
       I got what is KPPP..but does it come inbuilt with RHL10.If where do I get in the menu....(I am new to Linux.....the terminologies,file system,extensions are different.So I am bit confued)
         Busyanuj,thanx 4 ur info.I will check out the link.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry i do not use kppp so canot comment much on it if you plan to use wvdail or "redhat-config-network" i am there as i use these two. 
PS : Call  redhat10 = fedora core1 it is the actual name of the distro


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 17, 2004)

Click on the K (or the Red Hat) logo on the left bottom. In the Menu, go to Internet and you will see KPPP. There is a setting in KPPP that will give you icons near the clock when you get connected. Just look out for it in the Settings or Congif or something like that.

It comes built into RH10 (or FC1). But do you use GNOME or KDE?

BTW, its nice to have so many people contributing in a GNU/Linux thread. I was under the impression that there are very few people here who are fond of this OS. But I am glad to say that I was wrong


----------



## firewall (Sep 17, 2004)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> BTW, its nice to have so many people contributing in a GNU/Linux thread.



I am glad to see you using the term "GNU/LINUX" ....


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 17, 2004)

I use Gnome...Ya linux is a great OS without any viruses.....
        I checked it tuxfan..but there irc client,mozilla,konqueror web browser ,evolution email,gFTP,messaging client n pan.But there is no KPPP.can u provide the link to download it.Thanx


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 18, 2004)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> .But there is no KPPP.can u provide the link to download it.Thanx


Its installed if you install KDE onto your system... did you install KDE also ? If yes, then open a terminal and type
* $ kppp *


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 19, 2004)

No i haven't installed it.It showed Command not found.........only installed Gnome.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 19, 2004)

pop in your source (ie where you installed linux from ) and go to system setting-> add/remove applications and then tick on the kde desktop this will install all the kde files and the elusive kppp also


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 20, 2004)

But if KDE isn't installed, GNOME must be having its own dialers!! You don't need KDE to connect to net. Let some experienced GNOME user guide. I have so far been using only KDE



			
				firewall said:
			
		

> I am glad to see you using the term "GNU/LINUX"


 I realise the fact that I am in between some more experienced (i.e. at least more experienced than me) users. That is why the real term


----------



## IG (Sep 20, 2004)

red hat doesnt seem to recognise my modem. i use a hsp56 micomodem on my pci slot and it is never detected by red hat. i cannot find any linux drivers for it on the net either...is there any way i can get it detected and use my linux install for the net as well.if not are there any internal modems within the rs.500 range that come with linux drivers?


----------



## id10t (Sep 20, 2004)

afaik GNOME doesn't come with a dial-up utility like KPPP but you can try gnome-ppp.
it is a GUI front end to wvdial which i think Fedora must have come with, so you should not have much problem in installing the utility.


----------



## id10t (Sep 20, 2004)

@IG: is this modem from PCTel? btw did you check
*www.linmodems.org/
*pctelcompdb.sourceforge.net/index.php
*linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/

if the problem doesn't get solved then i would recommend going for an external modem instead of sticking with internal modems that might work today but not tomorrow.


----------



## IG (Sep 20, 2004)

@ id1ot: i checked dude.its from priya.there are mentions about there being linux drivers all over the place but no drivers as such.


----------



## IG (Sep 20, 2004)

and redhat as such does not even detect that  have a modem attached to the pci slot.shouldnt it be able to detect even without the drivers??


----------



## id10t (Sep 21, 2004)

IG mate you gotta realise that Priya is not the actual manufacturer of the chip. I don't think Priya group has ANY manufacturing units. they just sell these products with their own stickers. what i want to know is who is the actual manufacturer of the chip. for example i have an internal modem which was sold by QHMPL but the actual manufacturer of the chip is Motorola. that is what i want to know that whether the chip manufacturer is PCTel or not.
you will never get a driver of *Priya* HSP56 Modem cos there is no such thing. it is just a sticker. now go to linmodems again and download the *scanModem tool*. use it and we will know who is the actual manufacturer of the chipset. the tool will also help you in getting to the drivers.
if you have doubts that RH is not detecting your modem at all then you can get rid of those doubts by using a simple command from a console window which is *lspci*. this command will give you a list of all the PCI devices on your mobo. i am sure there you will see a thing like "Analog Device" or "Communications Controller". that is your internel modem. if you want to see more details then change the command to *lspci -vv*


----------



## IG (Sep 21, 2004)

cool mon.i got the tool but i am not able to boot into my redhat.have quite a bit of work to do until i start on the modem. thanks a lot.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 21, 2004)

Red Hat has problems with internal modems. Even I have not been able to resolve it so far. Fortunately, one of my machines has an external modem and so I keep juggling the modem in between the two.

But take a search on net. I have surely seen some links that give drivers for SM56 Motorola Internal Modems.


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 24, 2004)

I tried the method given by firewall as below:


> It's happened to almost every GNU/Linux and Windows dual boot user at some point: You have a nice installation GNU/Linux cross-booted with Windows. So far so good. But then, at some point, you reinstall Windows, perhaps because you upgraded to a new version, or perhaps you just did it to "clean up" Windows, reinstalling the original system files to make it a little more stable. When you reboot, however, you'll find that if you had LILO running from your hard disk's MBR, it has been killed, and Windows has claimed the MBR as its own. How will you reinstall your boot manager so you can get into GNU/Linux?
> 
> here is small tutorial on how to reinstall your gnu boot loader in that case. I chose GRUB here as now a days it's very popular and powerful too.
> ----
> ...


I restored the grub.........but now when I select the dos to open Windows the monitor just flickers and just comes back to Grub.Only Linux opens.So now how to recover Windows XP.I used fixboot n bootcfg commands from my bootable Xp cd.Instead of booting it showed Disk error.Now I reinstalled grub but there is no windiows.Is there any other command or method in windows to recover lost XP.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 27, 2004)

You need to edit grub.conf file in /etc folder. Just a little tweak there and it will be fine. Post the contents of the files here. Then only can we tell you what to edit.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 27, 2004)

grub.conf in /etc 
what i thought grub.conf is in /boot/grub dir ?


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 27, 2004)

* /etc/grub.conf * is a symlink to * /boot/grub/grub.conf *  ....


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 28, 2004)

> /etc/grub.conf  is a symlink to  /boot/grub/grub.conf  ....


Right. The file actually is in /boot/grub. But my fear is that a change in something else in such an imp folder like boot may mess around things further. So it is better to try open it thru /etc


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 28, 2004)

a link is a link there is no seperate file any alterations will be on the actual file right. some how i do not understand the logic behing doing it through a link moreover my debian gentoo do not have this link.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 29, 2004)

No logic. Only some apprehensions. I don't want to be in between bombs trying to lit a cigar. Sparks may fly, may not fly.


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Guyz.........
here is the content of my Grub.conf file............
*
# grub.conf generated by anaconda
# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file
# NOTICE:  You have a /boot partition.  This means that
#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /boot/, eg.
#          root (hd0,8 )
#          kernel /vmlinuz-version ro root=/dev/hda10
#          initrd /initrd-version.img
#boot=/dev/hda
default=1
timeout=10
splashimage=(hd0,8 )/grub/splash.xpm.gz
title Fedora Core 
(2.4.22-1.2115.nptl)
root (hd0,8)
kernel /vmlinuz-2.4.22-1.2115.nptl ro root=LABEL=/ hdb=ide-scsi 
rhgb
initrd /initrd-2.4.22-1.2115.nptl.img
*

Sorry guyz I was offline 4 quite a long time.

   Now I have got XP back.I just formatted tht drive C: and now XP opens neatly.....but again GRUB gone.....also boot.ini is not detecting my WIN98se(D: ).The filesystem is intact what to do 4 tht.


       Coming to Linux....I have boot diskette.so I am rescued......But now I want to add Fedora into boot.ini..tht is without using GRUB  I want to open Linux.........I want to use Windows bootloader.........Some where in this 
forum I came to know tht it can be done by simply copying entire grub.conf contents into boot.ini with some changes..........n in other post it was given tht bootsect.lnx must be copied to root drive.i.e C: drive in my case n then add a line abt tht in boot.ini.........can u give further details abt this....tht is where is the bootsect.lnx file in linux partition n a detailed explaination abt this as I am a newbie in Linux.........


        Initially when I installed Linux it was like typical OS with no attracting themes............but now on changing the desktop to KDE I think Linux ROCKS compared to typical Windows XP..really fedora is very good in looks compared to XP and  offers many themes........


          I found a screensaver called GLmatrix..............which exactly was a replicate of Matrix codes...........the falling matrix codes were exactly as in the film........it also has a option to change to codes falling into just binary or gentic codes...........i downloaded matrix code screensavers but none was as realistic as this.............really I am feeling very happy tht I have such a Good OS is free n is competant with MS products.


        Also can anyone give me a good link 4 learning Linux................also good forum on linux.Realyy my first Linux eXPerience is very good.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 14, 2004)

There are two members (firewall and ricky) here who are admins at Linux forums. Here're the links.

*www.linuxjunkies.org/forum
*www.linuxsolved.com/forums

One other forum is *forums.techguy.org It has a separate Linux section. There may be many more Linux forums. Take a google search.

Now since you want to use the XP boot loader, I am not posting anything about the grub.conf file. Unfortunately (or fortunately :roll I have no knowledge about XP. But I have read that Fedora Core 2 and XP together create some problems in boot loaders. I don't know anything more about this.


----------



## firewall (Oct 14, 2004)

Dual Boot using XP boot loader : 

*gnuslashlinux.blogspot.com/


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 14, 2004)

firewall said:
			
		

> Dual Boot using XP boot loader :
> *gnuslashlinux.blogspot.com/



That's a nice document on dual booting.... just read it out.... otherwise, this procedure has been posted earlier on this section also.... just dig it out....



> Also can anyone give me a good link 4 learning Linux................also good forum on linux.Realyy my first Linux eXPerience is very good



www.tldp.org is one from where you can start with... be a part of many mailing lists around.... see LinuxForYou magazine to get a list of LUG in your city....


----------



## firewall (Oct 14, 2004)

yeah.. tldp.org is simply great... and joining a local glug or a mailing list is  most important as these will keep you updated !

and as GNUrag said... visit here *linuxforu.com/ShowLugs.php


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh yes!! I forgot the LFY site and forum. The magazine is too good. I just renewed my subscription for 3 years after trying it out for 6 months. I hope the forum (contents and members :roll would also be as good


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 15, 2004)

Thnx 4 ur links guyz .............I will check out them..........
Hey, tuxfan I have started reading LFY from this month in the college library.Really it is good man.Have to check out tht forum.


----------

